# Walter T Kelly bees



## staythecourse (Apr 27, 2008)

*Lucked Out*

I have had 2 out of 2 good business dealings with Kelly Bee,too. In fact, they did me an unasked favor and shipped me an order when I was not able to make a pick up for free.


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Betterbee is 1 state away from me, they seem to be having a problem getting frames from their supplier they have everything else. Just no frames


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

I placed an order for frames with Kelley yesterday and was notified today that the order has been shipped. Should be here Monday. As usual, Great Service!


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

paintingpreacher said:


> I placed an order for frames with Kelley yesterday and was notified today that the order has been shipped. Should be here Monday. As usual, Great Service!


I think they have the best stuff and service.


----------



## birdsnbees (Jul 10, 2008)

*Kelly from now on*

After a 3 week delay on my first order from dadant,I will be making ALL future purchases from Kelly in Kentucky (100 miles down the road).


----------

